# Anyone in Kingston, Ontario?



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi. Is there anyone out there living in Kingston or heading for Kingston? We have recently had our medicals and we are hoping to move to Canada in August - all going well. 

We have visited Kingston once and loved it. I just wondered if anyone can tell me how things are there at the moment, specifically jobs. My husband is a welder / fabricator and he will be looking for a job as soon as we land.

Many thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Gotocanada said:


> Hi. Is there anyone out there living in Kingston or heading for Kingston? We have recently had our medicals and we are hoping to move to Canada in August - all going well.
> 
> We have visited Kingston once and loved it. I just wondered if anyone can tell me how things are there at the moment, specifically jobs. My husband is a welder / fabricator and he will be looking for a job as soon as we land.
> 
> Many thanks


As you have probably determined from your visit Kingston is not an industrial hotbed. The two main employers are the penitentiary and the university. You should chech on Kijii and Craiglist and Workopolis for job vacancies.


----------



## revolver335577 (May 4, 2009)

Gotocanada said:


> Hi. Is there anyone out there living in Kingston or heading for Kingston? We have recently had our medicals and we are hoping to move to Canada in August - all going well.
> 
> We have visited Kingston once and loved it. I just wondered if anyone can tell me how things are there at the moment, specifically jobs. My husband is a welder / fabricator and he will be looking for a job as soon as we land.
> 
> Many thanks


Hi both, hope you are progressing nicely - you may already be here? The KEDCO site is a good one to start looking for work but I don't think your husband will have a problem with a trade getting a job..kijiji.ca/kingston is a good local site to post looking for work, and there is demand for manufacturing expertise, even though it's very much a public/federal/education/military sector biased town as far as employment make-up goes.

I'm a brit here for three years, married to a canadian and with a 2yo boy, and would be more than happy to help with any questions you had or even if you just wanted to meet up for a pint with me and my family to swap notes.

cheers and good luck

jon


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

revolver335577 said:


> Hi both, hope you are progressing nicely - you may already be here? The KEDCO site is a good one to start looking for work but I don't think your husband will have a problem with a trade getting a job..kijiji.ca/kingston is a good local site to post looking for work, and there is demand for manufacturing expertise, even though it's very much a public/federal/education/military sector biased town as far as employment make-up goes.
> 
> I'm a brit here for three years, married to a canadian and with a 2yo boy, and would be more than happy to help with any questions you had or even if you just wanted to meet up for a pint with me and my family to swap notes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply Jon. We are arriving on 31 August and it would be great to meet up. What the beer like there?

We have two children (6 and 4) and I hope they will settle in ok.

We have rented a cottage for two months at Westport. Its a little further our of Kingston than we wanted to be but it is difficult to find fully equiped accommodation for four people! Atleast we have a base to give us a start.

I have sent you a PM with our contact details and would love to hear from you when we arrive.

Where are you from in the UK and what do you do for a living?

Speak soon
Fleur


----------



## LauraNorthJones (Dec 14, 2010)

*Kingston Ontario work ect...*



Gotocanada said:


> Hi. Is there anyone out there living in Kingston or heading for Kingston? We have recently had our medicals and we are hoping to move to Canada in August - all going well.
> 
> We have visited Kingston once and loved it. I just wondered if anyone can tell me how things are there at the moment, specifically jobs. My husband is a welder / fabricator and he will be looking for a job as soon as we land.
> 
> Many thanks


Work search can be done at KEYS Kingston. Online is a bit of a waste. I took their jobs search and training course there and they are free. I highly recommend it. Kingston is in between Toronto and Montreal and has a lot historical sites and Canadian history for very inexpensive fee admittance. The public transit is operated by sour surly individuals (despite being union). You wont go very far very quickly in transit and things are pretty exoensive....but less expensive than anywhere in England. There are many expats and it is generally a decent city. I hope all goes well, God bless


----------



## Tim Huddle (Jul 16, 2012)

*Moving to Kingston*

My wife and daughter (3 months) are also relocating to Kingston for September this year. We have been living in London for the last 7 years but we are originally from Kingston. In terms of work from what I can tell there are opportunities fro your husband. most welders are unionised in the Ontario which take many of the jobs however there are a number of industries in Kingston that should be able to provide employment between the ship yard, bombardier and the various public sector bodies. further more there are independent avenues as well. My uncle is an independent Welder outside of the union who may be able to provide insight (also from the UK originally) if you are having trouble building your network I could introduce. good luck with the move and possibly see you there sometime. BTW the beer (Lager) is OK but will be difficult to find a proper real ale. there are plenty of brits and brit sympathisers so pubs are a plenty just have to find the right one for you.


----------



## Wallsey (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi , have you settled in kingston, I'm hoping to move In 2013, just done our medicals and I'm also a welder fabricator, have you any advice about where to live and good schools


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

Wallsey said:


> Hi , have you settled in kingston, I'm hoping to move In 2013, just done our medicals and I'm also a welder fabricator, have you any advice about where to live and good schools


Hi. We moved to the Kingston area in 2010. My husband found a job quite quickly, but was laid off a few months later. He managed to find another job again a week later. Where do you work now and what welding do you do? Have you got a job lined up? We don't live in Kingston as we are not city people. We live about 40 mins north but both my husband and myself work in Kingston. Are you hoping to live in the city?

Not sure if you can pm me but you can send your questions that way and I will answer as best I can.

All the best
Fleur

The great Canadian adventure


----------



## Wallsey (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for your reply,
I'm a qualified mechanical engineer by trade (toolmaker), but for the last 12 years I was the manager of a company that re conditions Stannah stairlifts for old people, I used to re fabricate them by mig welding , I am experienced at mig welding , at the moment I'm selling the stairlifts and measuring staircases and I'm hoping to sell them to companies in canada as I have a great relationship with company's over here and can get them cheap but this takes time so at first I will have to get a job doing anything so I can get a mortgage,

I don't want to live in the city either , we are from haworth West Yorkshire and the nearest city I's Bradford/Leeds which are half hour on the train.

Our kids are 1 and 4 so basically we want to live where there are good schools for them . I've been looking at houses to rent but they seem really expensive in kingston, most of them are £1000 a month, are the houses cheaper to rent near you? on the outskirts would be perfect but not out in the sticks if you know what I mean,the houses maybe cheaper too out of kingston and where looking to buy soon as we get to know our way around.

My name is Niall

My Skype name is wallsey1973 

I'm from keighley , if you would like to text through that which is easier as it is instant and free,


----------



## Wallsey (Jun 20, 2013)

Where did you live in the uk?

My email also is [email protected]


----------

